

Adobe AIR launches on Linux - johns
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13505_3-10042475-16.html

======
pmjordan
Wow, now I don't even have to open my browser to run down my battery faster
with 100% CPU load.

Adobe has some severe quality problems with its Flash player already, pushing
out more badly written software is hardly going to help. Or am I really the
only one who cares?

EDIT: Just as I posted this, I noticed that a rogue Flash process was once
again pegging one of my CPUs. Fail. I wonder if there's a way to restrict off-
screen Flash processes to use a maximum of 2-5% CPU time? Also, more browsers
need to take a no-nonsense approach to crashed plugins.

------
apgwoz
While this might make it easier for some to adopt a GNU/Linux, adding more
closed platforms to a free OS is a step in the wrong direction.

------
iamdave
"Sorry, your platform is not supported."

Really?

